# angeln in weerterbergen   in weert



## wels0012000 (25. April 2007)

hallo 

wir  fahren  baldt  nach  weert  genau gesagt  nach weerterbergen  wer  kann  mir sagen wie  das gewässer  ist  ? woruf  man achten sollte  und  was es für fische  dort  gibt ?  vielen dank  ihr  würdet  uns  absolut  helfen  lg .michael


----------



## donlotis (25. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

Ich habe die Grundausbildung der Bundeswehr in Weert (NL) gemacht, wo kann man denn da fischen? Ich habe jedenfalls bei diversen Märschen kein schönes Gewässer sehen können.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## wels0012000 (26. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

hallodoch doch gibt es  es  heisst  weerterbergen  ganzsicher|rolleyes


----------



## Elfchen_19 (26. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich habe die Grundausbildung der Bundeswehr in Weert (NL) gemacht, wo kann man denn da fischen? Ich habe jedenfalls bei diversen Märschen kein schönes Gewässer sehen können.
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 
Du warst während der "Grundi" in Budel, welches bei Weert liegt ! 

Und wenn Du hinten raus aus der Kaserne marschiert bist, immer geradeaus durch den Wald bis zur neuen Generalspläne, dort an der Umgehungsstrasse links ab bis kurz vor Weert, dann rechts ab Richtung Pferde-/Ponyhof (gr. Spielplatz) und dann noch unmittelbar vor der nächsten Bahnquerung : Dort liegt der Fereienpark "Weerterbergen" - da sieht man doch, wie ihr Rekruten während der Grundi "geschont" worden seid  :m :m , dass war Teil unseres (Stamm)-Marschweges für die 30 - 40 Kilometer-Strecke.

Eddy (ehem. PersOffz des I. Btl) 

@ wels

Also, in diesem Bungalowpark gibt es mittendrin einen größeren See, da dürften zweifelsohne Weißfische aller Coloeur drin sein. Ob es die Wassergräben um die Bungalows herum nach dem Umbau noch gibt, entzieht sich meiner aktuellen Kenntnis- Sorry. Aber wenn, dann konnte man da auch immer mal gut Barsche jagen - keine Riesen aber 15-20 cm-Jungs waren immer dabei.

Und für Köder begibst Du Dich nach Weert in einen 1 A -Angelladen (7 -8 Minuten mit dem Auto - Adresse gibt's an der Rezeption oder per Internet). Wenn Du noch keine NL-Papiere hast, mache Dich schlau, wo Du die zeitig herbekommst, denn 3 Minuten vom Park mit dem Auto weg läuft mit der Zuid-Wilhelm-Vaart einer der besten Kanäle Hollands quasi vor Deiner "Haustür" entlang.

Sollte es Dich an einen See ziehen, frag mal in dem Angelladen in Weert nach dem See in Maarheeze (andere Seite von Budel - direkt an der Autobahnabfahrt Budel auf der rechten Seite) - ob es da noch Tageskarten zu kaufen gibt - Karpfen, Schleien, Weißfisch sowie kapitale Hechte (hier der Link - der See ist sofort oberhalb des grünen Pfeils !).


Alternativ südlich von Budel in Budel-Doorplein (in der Nähe der Fa. Budelco Zinkfabriek) 2-3 Seen, die neben Karpfen auch einen hervorragenden Hechtbestand aufweisen - Tageskarte 2001 (letztes Fischen für mich dort = 3 € !!). Hier der Link (etwas südlichöstlich bei "Ringsel Ven" - bei der N 564 - schauen bitte. Dort an dieser Strasse läuft übrigens auch der o.a. Kanal entlang, ist aber ein Stück weiter hoch Richtung Weert an der Schleuse 16 in Weert (3 Minuten von dem Bungalow-Park weg) deutlich einfacher und angenehmer - auch in den Hafenbecken der Kanalzone III - zu befischen !!

Dein Angelsee vom Park ist auf dem zweiten Link auch zu sehen - einfach mal östlich von Budel-Doorplein der Eisenbahn folgen, es ist der kleiner See oberhalb der Bahnlinie nördlich der Bezeichnung "DE Kempen" kurz vor Weert !!!

Petri Heil und einen tollen Aufenthalt sowie een bijzonder goede vangst wenst je van harte toe

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## wels0012000 (26. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

hi  elfchen  pefekt  vielen  dank  für  die  super infos!  

also wie  ich  es  gehörrt  habe  sollen  die  gräben  noch  sein  !  weiss  den  jemand  noch  mehr  über  dieses  gewässer  ?


vielen dank


----------



## 123_Biss (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

Hallo kann nochwas dazu sagen war desöfteren schon da und habe dort schon gut Hecht und KArpfen gefangen mittlerweile ist es stark zurückgegangen da alles mitgenommen wird was nach Fisch aussieht. Schade war immer super zum angeln


----------



## majjo 666 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

Hallo Elfchen 19 !!!!!
Kannst du mir wegen des Sees in Gegend Maarheeze ein genauiges Bild schicken !!!!!!!! Ich sehe auf Google EaRTH IN DER Gegend 4-5 Seen .Möchte es dort mal auf Karpfen probieren. Was meinst du !!!!! Geht dort Karpfen ???
Habe den großen Visspas was brauche ich noch um dort zu angeln ?
Vielen Dank !!!!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

Hi,
mal diesen alten Thread rauskrame weil wir früher 3-4 mal im Jahr im Bungalowpark zum angeln waren.
In diesem Gewässer ist alles an Fisch drin was man sich vorstellen kann , besonnders interessant ist da die Jagt auf Hecht und Karpfen.
Fangen wir mit den Karpfen an , 3 bis 5 Maiskörner an den Haken und binnen 30 Minuten hat man einen Biß , im See so um die 5 KG , meist sind aber deutlich schwerere Kaliber zu erwischen.
In den Kanälen halten sich kleinere Karpfen auf , meist so 2 - 3 Kg .
Wer auf große Karpfen aus ist sollte es in der Nähe vom Pfannekuchenhaus versuchen , da werfen die Gäste ihre Reste von der Terrasse ins Wasser und das wissen die Karpfen auch ;-))

Aber noch besser läuft Hecht , Fänge von 5-10 Hechte am Tag würde ich durchaus als normal bezeichnen , in den Kanälen halten sich meist nur die kleineren bis 60 cm auf , aber im See sind durchaus Meterhechte möglich.
Selber hatte ich leider nie einen Meterhecht erwischen können , meist immer knapp drunter.
In den Kanälen beträgt die Wassertiefe nur um 80-120 cm , dem entsprechend kurz ist dann der Drill.
Beim Stippen auf Köderfisch passiert es regelmässig das sich ein Hecht an den gerade gehakten Köderfischen vergreift , ist ärgerlich aber leider nicht zu ändern.

Die Masse an Fisch dort liegt am Futterangebot , Weißfische schwimmen in Unmengen rum , und da fast jeder Angler wie verrückt anfüttert vermehren sich die Weißfische ohne Ende.
Das zieht natürlich einen großen Raubfischbestand nach sich , hauptsächlich eben Hecht.
Ich kenne kein Gewässer in dem mehr Hecht und Karpfen gefangen wurde als da im Bungalowpark und wenn man es selber nicht erlebt hat würde man es als unglaubwürdig abstempeln.
Ach so , der am bessten gelegene Bungalow hatte die NR. 201 ,der liegt direkt an der Verbindung vom großen See zu den Kanälen , da schwimmt alles an Fisch vorbei was zum See oder in die Kanäle wollte.
Aber unser letzter Besuch liegt bestimmt schon 6 Jahre zurück da wir mittlerweile ein Chalet am Leukermeer haben.

Gruß Udo


----------



## powermike1977 (15. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

moinsen,
also wer denkt in budel bei der bundeswehr gewesen zu sein glaubt auch, im dem schwimmbad im hilton einen auf extremsportler machen zu koennen! alter war das ne geile grundi-zeit. egal, wenn man da auch angeln kann fahr ich da demnaechst mal wieder hin!

ps: habe beim 30er lekker 5 stunden gebraucht, und habe auch kein schoenes gewaesser gesehen! lang lebe das carte blanche!!!!


----------



## David Kanal (16. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

:vik:Wie Geil war auch in Büdel meine Grundi machen ,unser 30 km Marsch ging direkt am Bungalowpark vorbei ,vor 2 Jahren war ich dann selbst mal da zum Fischen gibt auf jeden Fall dicke Karpfen und viele Weißfische ,


----------



## mitsch2001 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

Hallo zusammen,

war hier nochmal jemand in weerterbergen zum Angeln? also ich meine nicht vor 3 oder mehr Jahren...

geht da noch was?
preti,

Mitsch


----------



## HAKSE (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

Würde mciha uch brennend interessieren!


----------



## Der_Spinner (2. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in weerterbergen   in weert*

Leider gibt es nicht mehr so viele Fische wie früher. Keineswegs Hecht oder gar Karpfengarantie. Die kormorane und schwarzangler haben das ehemals schöne Gewässer leider auch schon entdeckt. Außerdem ist der ganze See mit den Schnüren der karpfencracks überspannt (angeln ist nur auf der einen Seite gestattet, und diese werfen ihre angeln deshalb oft an das ca. 150m entfernte andere Ufer) das macht das Spinnfischen unmöglich. 
Ratten gibt es da neuerdings auch so einige was auch einige unangenehme erlebnisse zur folge hat


----------



## roskowi (19. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen, da wir dort bald Urlaub machen wollte ich den Thread mal aus der Versenkung herausholen. Wie sieht es aktuell mit dem Bestand im Park-See aus?
Hat jemand dazu aktuelle Infos?
Danke und viele Grüße, Rosko


----------



## roskowi (22. September 2022)

Keiner mit Antworten


roskowi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, da wir dort bald Urlaub machen wollte ich den Thread mal aus der Versenkung herausholen. Wie sieht es aktuell mit dem Bestand im Park-See aus?
> Hat jemand dazu aktuelle Infos?
> Danke und viele Grüße, Rosko


Keiner mit aktuellen Infos hier im Forum?


----------



## roskowi (7. Oktober 2022)

Nachdem ich jetzt 1 Woche vor Ort war muss ich sagen, dass sich die Befürchtungen leider bewahrheitet haben. Werterbergen lohnt nicht mehr. Kaum noch Fisch vorhanden, da laut Aussagen der ortsansässigen Angler dort in den letzten Jahren alles weggeknüppelt wurde was vorhanden war. :-( Das kann ich so aus eigener, leidlicher Erfahrung auch bestätigen...Leider.
Viele Grüße, Rosko


----------

